# My Pommies!



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

They are all very pretty especially your daughter.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, love the look on Coco's face in that first picture. All three are very perdy


----------



## gurushell (Jan 19, 2010)

hey I have a 19 year old Pom and my 20 week old mini. He is pretty much balding now, only fluffy undercoat grows but his eyes say it all! I dont know how to put pics in a reply but I put some to share on my album, Love your babies teddy bear faces!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

gurushell said:


> hey I have a 19 year old Pom and my 20 week old mini. He is pretty much balding now, only fluffy undercoat grows but his eyes say it all! I dont know how to put pics in a reply but I put some to share on my album, Love your babies teddy bear faces!



19, wow! That's AWESOME


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Sweet fluffy babies Olie!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

gurushell said:


> hey I have a 19 year old Pom and my 20 week old mini. He is pretty much balding now, only fluffy undercoat grows but his eyes say it all! I dont know how to put pics in a reply but I put some to share on my album, Love your babies teddy bear faces!


I wil check him out!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks.......I love my kids!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I've been around lots of different breeds my family and I 
have owned, but never a pom. I think they are lovely though,
reminds me of a little foxy!


----------

